# Black Eyed White Mice?



## Luxy (Mar 31, 2010)

So! I've been searching high and low for the past few years for black eyed white mice. I've bred fancies for a while, and it is exceedingly difficult to produce BEWs. In fact, I've never even seen one! I've bred very very light creams with black eyes, but I've never been lucky enough to produce a snow white.

I'm just wondering, is anyone here lucky enough to own a BEW mouse? And if so, I'd love to see pictures!


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

I had one in a litter recently, sadly it died. I couldn't believe it when it's eyes opened & it had dark/black eyes not red (i think of white mice with red eyes not dark/black). Don't know if any will crop up again as i no longer have Dad (mine are bred as feeders).


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Ignore me.....

I have 'whitish' mice that have black eyes...certainly no show winners though!


:2thumb:


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

I have some :2thumb:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

I have a few show strain BEW and a litter of mixed


----------



## Luxy (Mar 31, 2010)

Wow bosshogg! Just gorgeous!
Let me know if you're ever considering parting with any of them! :flrt:


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

*black eyed wites*

bew mice are marked mice that only show pigment in the eyes so you'll never get them from creams.you need brokens,banded ,dutch or variegated.If you get a bew buck you can put it to any marked mouse to produce more.Alternatively just keep selecting the lightest marked mice and breed together and eventually you will succeed.If you are ever in the midlands I'll gladly give you some.


----------



## Luxy (Mar 31, 2010)

sarahc said:


> bew mice are marked mice that only show pigment in the eyes so you'll never get them from creams.you need brokens,banded ,dutch or variegated.If you get a bew buck you can put it to any marked mouse to produce more.Alternatively just keep selecting the lightest marked mice and breed together and eventually you will succeed.If you are ever in the midlands I'll gladly give you some.


I see. I was told of a few ways to breed them, one of them was breeding marked with the most white until you achieved one that was basically one huge white mark! It sounds like something similar to what you were saying!

And thank you for your offer, I might just take you up on that! :2thumb:


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

I've had a few pop out. 
Have a couple of males at the moment that look pretty much Black eyed white

(to me they do - though unsure maybe a bit 'off white' ?!?) 










They're from mixed broken / patterned lines.


----------



## Luxy (Mar 31, 2010)

Ah look at him! I have to say, it's not that I don't like PEWs, every mouse is cute in its own way! But there's just something particularly sweet about BEWs!


----------



## Cillah (Mar 28, 2010)

I am getting a BEW from a breeder on this forum. They are so pretty. I think the appeal more because you don't see them as often. =]


----------



## Luxy (Mar 31, 2010)

Cillah said:


> I think the appeal more because you don't see them as often. =]


I agree with that. They're unusual as mice go, especially when people have come to expect red eyes when they see a white mouse.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

bothrops said:


> Ignore me.....
> 
> I have 'whitish' mice that have black eyes...certainly no show winners though!
> 
> ...


same


----------



## Luxy (Mar 31, 2010)

The BEWs are gorgeous, but I'm smitten with the little masked ones in the third pic down!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Luxy said:


> The BEWs are gorgeous, but I'm smitten with the little masked ones in the third pic down!


 hehe someone in london, miles from me loved them in an add i posted, and come and collected them, sshe took another 30 odd mice with her lol!

BEW come out very often with all my lot. probably not show spec, but beautiful all the same.


----------



## Luxy (Mar 31, 2010)

freekygeeky said:


> hehe someone in london, miles from me loved them in an add i posted, and come and collected them, sshe took another 30 odd mice with her lol!
> 
> BEW come out very often with all my lot. probably not show spec, but beautiful all the same.



Ha ha, I'm not surprised, they're as cute! They remind me of a little piebald female I had a while back, she had a white face like your little ones, but with a black bandana across just her eyes! I had to name her Bandit!


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

bosshogg said:


> I have a few show strain BEW and a litter of mixed
> 
> image
> image
> image


Excuse my ignorance but are show mice much larger than normal mice?? They look massive lol


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

a guy i went to buy mice off had two whites with black eyes. but carried the red eyed gene as one of the parents was white red eyed.

only whites iv had have had red eyes. always got 2 in each batch from every black and tan male breeding =P

also have a lovely cream and white with black eyes.


----------



## Luxy (Mar 31, 2010)

LiamRatSnake said:


> Excuse my ignorance but are show mice much larger than normal mice?? They look massive lol


Yep, they're bred for body size & ear size, among other traits & qualities.
Look at this comparison;


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

I so want some mice, shame my mum wont let me


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

sorry to hijack but those mice are stunning freekygeeky! i want one now....... just out of intrest what colour do you call those mice with a brown/black body and a white head? there beautifull :flrt:


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Luxy said:


> Yep, they're bred for body size & ear size, among other traits & qualities.
> Look at this comparison;
> 
> image


:gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp: The difference is scary, I think I like the little ones better.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

miss_ferret said:


> sorry to hijack but those mice are stunning freekygeeky! i want one now....... just out of intrest what colour do you call those mice with a brown/black body and a white head? there beautifull :flrt:



thankyou!
honest answer... i have no idea.. just pet mish mash mice, so nothing ''special''. i love them all so i dont mind 

Only ever had 3 liek that, those two and one i have held back this week!


----------



## Luxy (Mar 31, 2010)

_jake_ said:


> I so want some mice, shame my mum wont let me


They're adorable little things, but they do smell quite strongly, male and female, no matter what litter they're kept on.

You should consider some of the newer types of mice available to buy. Most of them produce _very _little odour. They're far easier to keep in the home - if smell is the issue your Mum should have no problem! 

If she's afraid of them, just tell her you'll keep them in your room!


----------



## Luxy (Mar 31, 2010)

LiamRatSnake said:


> :gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp: The difference is scary, I think I like the little ones better.


I know, you can really see it when they're side by side. I've been told that show type are a little bit more responsive & intelligent than feeder strains. I don't know how true it is, but I'd imagine it could be, due to more control over the breeding, i.e. less inbreeding.


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Luxy said:


> I know, you can really see it when they're side by side. I've been told that show type are a little bit more responsive & intelligent than feeder strains. I don't know how true it is, but I'd imagine it could be, due to more control over the breeding, i.e. less inbreeding.


Or bigger head fit in bigger brains? lol


----------



## Luxy (Mar 31, 2010)

LiamRatSnake said:


> Or bigger head fit in bigger brains? lol


:lol2: I think you're probably right!


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Didn;t post this originally as it was when we got him out we noticed his little dark saddle (only very feint, but there nonetheless. You can make it out in the pic. Still a little poppet though! Currently in with three mismarked girls so look out for more BEW soon!










Cheers

Andy


----------



## Luxy (Mar 31, 2010)

Very nice bothrops! That's a good looking mouse! I'll need to pick myself some BEWs now, I'm jealous of all of you!


----------



## Luxy (Mar 31, 2010)

miss_ferret said:


> sorry to hijack but those mice are stunning freekygeeky! i want one now....... just out of intrest what colour do you call those mice with a brown/black body and a white head? there beautifull :flrt:


Just came across this, they're called Hereford;










and;

AFRMA Fancy Mice - Marked

Just scroll down and you'll find it!


----------



## Alex (Jun 14, 2009)

Luxy said:


> Just came across this, they're called Hereford;
> 
> image
> 
> ...


 oooh they are cute :flrt:


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

thank you luxy! ***goes off to see if she can fit a mouse cage anywhere*** :2thumb:


----------



## Luxy (Mar 31, 2010)

miss_ferret said:


> thank you luxy! ***goes off to see if she can fit a mouse cage anywhere*** :2thumb:


Ha ha, I know! It's hard to resist everything when it's all so gorgeous, isn't it?


----------

